# What is the most dangerous centipede in the world?



## -Exotic

So what is the most dangerous or toxic centipede in the world???


----------



## reverendsterlin

-Exotic said:


> So what is the most dangerous or toxic centipede in the world???


lol, too funny almost like the deadly tarantula. there aren't any dangerous centipedes, some may hurt worse than others but thats about it.
Rev


----------



## Quixtar

-Exotic said:


> So what is the most dangerous or toxic centipede in the world???


Scolopendra subspinipes has killed a 7-year old Filipino girl before. Scolopendra morsitans bit a Turkish man who died from complications that arose after the bite. Scolopendra viridicornis has half the LD50 value of subspinipes, meaning it is probably the most venomous to rodents. However, there is no human envenomation data.



reverendsterlin said:


> lol, too funny almost like the deadly tarantula. there aren't any dangerous centipedes, some may hurt worse than others but thats about it.
> Rev


Centipedes are a step above tarantulas as far as danger is concerned, but they don't quite rank up there with scorpions and true spiders. As far as I'm concerned, no tarantula bite has even led to a single documented human death, not even Stromatopelma calceatum or the Poecilotheria species.


----------



## -Exotic

the seven year old girl didnt die from the bite it was from the infection after
-Exotic


----------



## apidaeman

-Exotic said:


> the seven year old girl didnt die from the bite it was from the infection after
> -Exotic


Exactly secondary infection due to puncture wounds. However the vemon probably contributed as well by causing necrotic tissue at the pucture site.


----------



## -Exotic

agree on that on soo many levels lol but their has to be a sub species or specieies that can kill a human right noe its looking like the S subsnipipes ;P


----------



## Quixtar

-Exotic said:


> agree on that on soo many levels lol but their has to be a sub species or specieies that can kill a human right noe its looking like the S subsnipipes ;P


Some poor sap needs to get bitten by Scolopendra viridicornis and die for science.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -Exotic

lol your nice


----------



## stonemantis

I usually don't respond to these kind of threads but, here it goes.

With the above being said, my intentions are not to offend but, to educate. 

My response the question: 


> So what is the most dangerous or toxic centipede in the world???


Since little is know about the toxicity (deadliness) of centipede venom to humans, it is hard to pinpoint which species has the most toxic venom to humans.

Sure their are reports of different side effects resulting in a centipede bite (this can be species specific but, it really depends on the individual that has been bit). Most difficulties however are due to allergies and/or infections from the wound.

That is all I could honestly tell you at the moment.

Brian


----------



## krabbelspinne

the most dangerous one is the one which bites you.... I guess....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reverendsterlin

-Exotic said:


> the seven year old girl didnt die from the bite it was from the infection after
> -Exotic


same with reported T deaths, secondary infection gangrene. even scorpion deaths (death stalker) are weight related with healthy adults not having to worry.
Rev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## -Exotic

true true i herd the S. Varadilisis (if its spelled correct)v has one punch of a bite is that true?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## krabbelspinne

now seriously:

there are so many facts which can change the effect of the venom.

1. the quantity of venom (not just the size of the animal, but also the quantity it will inject with the bite is important, and this can diversify)

2. the healthy status of the person, who gets the bite (weight, immune system, body temperature (important as if the venom is out of proteins), water balance...)

3. the composition of the venom (which is not explored securly)

4. the aggressiveness and the chance to get biten (commonness of the species, habitat,...)


so, how to say, which is the most dangerous centipede?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stonemantis

-Exotic said:


> i herd the S. Varadilisis (if its spelled correct)v has one punch of a bite is that true?


A friend of mine got bit by my S. Varadilisis (he ended up killing it. I was so mad because I was on vacation and he was pet sitting) and he was in alot of pain and had quite a wound on his hand but, I told him to put neosporin on it when the infected wound started giving him problems. 

I truely think that he didn't wash his hands and let the wound scab over his oily hands. 

The wound cleared up leaving a little scar and he even reimbursed me for my lost pet because it was his fault for toying with the centipede with the frozen mouse (which he bought). I warned him to be careful but, he didn't listen and left me with one less centipede and a reminder not to let irresponsible people care for your invertebrates.

Bottom line besides pain the bite was harmless to him.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## swat_wilson

all centipedes are deadly on irresponsible hands  :8o


----------



## stonemantis

Except for the ones who live to tell the tale


----------



## peterbourbon

Um...just for someone who is really only into pedes and nothing more:
What is S. Varadilisis? :? 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## GartenSpinnen

All this is untrue. I had a friend who said his cousins friends dads uncles brothers wife got bit by a 14" S. subspinipes and died instantly. Centipedes are really dangerous.... i hear a lot of this type of thing...

As far as i know... the only confirmed bite that led to a death that WASN'T from secondary infection was the little girl who got bit on her face/head/neck or wherever it was. I can honestly believe that a young child could die from S. subspinipes bite, if the child was small enough and the specimen was large enough, and/or multiple bites occurred.

I can't really go back to the story of the little girl that got bit, do we have any ACTUAL documents of the incident which prove whether it was due to actual venom or secondary infection for sure? I heard it was due to the venom in this instance, and is the only "documented" instance of it every occurring, however, where the hell is it? And supposedly she died fairly quickly after the bite which would say venom was more likely the cause. 

Such a gray area isn't it?

Anyways... As far as most "dangerous" would certainly be some larger species of Scolopendra, maybe subspinipes, viridicornis, gigantea, etc.  And when referring to danger with any centipede because of the inconclusive information about fatality i would say the danger would be more along the lines of huge medical bills from being in excruciating pain and going to the hospital and that sort of thing. I have heard the venom has been related to being tagged by a male platypus, much worse than a bullet ant, and wanting to amputate the bitten area because of such extreme pain... so that is definately saying something!

Just my 0.02.

CHeers


----------



## bluefrogtat2

*nice*

sounds like alot of heresay to me.
andy


----------



## maxident213

jadespider1985 said:


> As far as i know... the only confirmed bite that led to a death that WASN'T from secondary infection was the little girl who got bit on her face/head/neck or wherever it was. I can honestly believe that a young child could die from S. subspinipes bite, if the child was small enough and the specimen was large enough, and/or multiple bites occurred.
> 
> I can't really go back to the story of the little girl that got bit, do we have any ACTUAL documents of the incident which prove whether it was due to actual venom or secondary infection for sure? I heard it was due to the venom in this instance, and is the only "documented" instance of it every occurring, however, where the hell is it? And supposedly she died fairly quickly after the bite which would say venom was more likely the cause.


I wish I had the documents to show more details about this, but IIRC, the little girl was bitten, and the swelling from the bite restricted/cut off the blood flow in her head, which is what led to her death.  So you're right when you say it's a gray area; being bitten did cause her death, but it wasn't necessarily the venom.  If she'd been bitten on the hand or foot, she likely would have survived.


----------



## Warrior

Maybe, You Can See this Page

http://web.singnet.com.sg/~chuaeecc/venom/rpotent.htm

The LD50 table..Some Centipede test in there


----------



## -Exotic

Ty warrior this helps...

-Exotic


----------



## jameshay_1uk

I know that this is sumwhat of an old thread now, but I came across this and thought that you all may wanna take a look.

Again it wasn't the bite that killed him, but the infection

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...e&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=1

Nasty


----------



## hotbugs62

If you have never been bit by one you have no clue how your body will react to the venom. Every one is different and how your body reacts to certain venom's. I've never been bit or stung by anything that might be remotely venomous. If you're allergic to bee stings I would be more concerned with anaphylactic shock more than anything.


----------



## blazetown

hotbugs62 said:


> I would be more concerned with anaphylactic shock more than anything.


Thats a really really good point....Im not a pede keeper(yet) but wouldn't the most dangerous centipede be in the hands of someone that is inexperienced or possibly even very stupid lol?....My buddy got bit by an unidentified species in Greece awhile ago and ended up in the hospital...not sure what it was tho they just said it was gold and shiny

Anyway my point is no death because he wasn't 2 years old or 92 years old or allergic


----------



## -Exotic

hmm you all you people prove very very good points i guess its just the person themselves if or if not alergic to the venom man i wish there was a centipede with a very very serious bite


----------



## Venom

-Exotic said:


> the seven year old girl didnt die from the bite it was from the infection after
> -Exotic


I have never heard this. Every report I read indicated it was just the bite itself that was fatal. She lived 29 hours after the bite....which is pretty quick for an infection to set in, progress, and become fatal. However, it is not too quick for cardiac arrest due to shock from the overwhelming agony of S.subspinipes envenomation, made more intense by her small body size.


----------



## -Exotic

it said she got bite around the back neck area i believe.


----------



## Tweak Sairaxx

swat_wilson said:


> all centipedes are deadly on irresponsible hands  :8o


Lol What?
You clearly mean irresponsible hands are deadly on centipedes!


----------



## -Exotic

hmm but there has to be a pede thats large enough that could kill you if you cant get treatment but i guess the answer its: Plausible. 

I choose plausible because it all depends on the venom affect it has on the person if there allergic old, sick, young etc.


----------

